# My First Gold Button - Don't Laugh



## cbarney522 (Jul 24, 2013)

I've been studying this site for over a year, learning the basics of gold refining. Istarted buying the necessary equipment, supplies and chemicals about two months ago. I started actual refining two weeks ago. And this morning, I was able to melt my first batch of gold. I'm sure I lost half the gold through inexperience, but it feels good to know that the process works.

Patience is the key to gold refining. For a get-it-done-now guy like myself, this 'hobby' is quite therapeutic, forcing me to go slowly, carefully, and wait for things to happen. Thanks to everyone here who has contributed to this excellent site. Please continue to add to the knowledge as you learn new techniques.


----------



## Geo (Jul 24, 2013)

good job. not much better than one could expect, really. nice color too.

one bit of constructive criticism though. the amount of chemicals used in your aqua regia was many times more than was needed to dissolve the weight you had. you will get better as you go.


----------



## yar (Jul 24, 2013)

Congrats on a good job. I melted my first one a couple of days ago as well. It feels good knowing all the studying has paid off right?


----------



## Pantherlikher (Jul 24, 2013)

Nice. Let the bug grow and before you know it, you'll second guess your day JOB...Just Over Broke
I have things going nicely but still need melting abilities.
B.S.


----------



## rucito (Jul 25, 2013)

Hot AР can dissolve gold


----------



## sebass (Jul 25, 2013)

nice gold !!


----------

